# Football statistics



## fanion (Mar 5, 2020)

Hey guys, this is not an advertisement or anything, it's just purely to allow you guys to use statistics for upcoming football matches.
I've seen a lot of interest in these sites that give you statistics, but for a monthly fee. I believe that these statistics should be available to everyone, for free, so I've created https://betstats.club/

It's 100% free and the statistics types are about the same as the paid sites.
Let me know if there is anything I can do to improve the experience/statistics


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 17, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, but my browser says,
*This site can’t be reached*
*betstats.club* took too long to respond.

Is it only me or the site is down? 

! I'm using statisticsports and as you have mentioned, it's not free, but not much as well. And, most of all, it seems pretty much useful to me.


----------



## Betting Forum (Mar 18, 2020)

For me too. It's down.


----------



## N4Y33M (Mar 18, 2020)

admin said:


> For me too. It's down.


Thought so! I tried a VPN extension from my browser and didn't reach it as well. But just wanted to be sure as my ISP has long blacklisted sites for no reason. Thank You


----------

